# Two puppies from same litter?



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They are playing. That is how golden retrievers play. It sounds intense but it’s not. You should check out some other threads on the puppy forum. The most important thing to remember is they are still babies. Golden Retrievers take several years to grow out of the puppy stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It does sound like normal play for Goldens. I am surprised the breeder sold you littermates though. Most breeders won’t sell littermates except under unusual conditions. The reason for this is littermate syndrome, which it sounds like you are beginning to experience.

https://blog.betternaturedogtraining.com/2013/07/18/littermate-syndrome/

At 10 weeks, your puppies need to be out and about, going on car rides and going to safe places, and meeting safe dogs-but separately, not together. This is the most important time for socialization right now and you can’t afford to miss it.

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sit...cal-importance-of-socializing-your-puppy.aspx


----------



## rosie29 (Nov 3, 2017)

My concerns began when they'd fight until one started to whine as if in pain. We'd let them play at first and tables turned when one of them bit the other's ear very harshly and would not let go. From then on, we started to notice that when they go after each other, it's either because one got a treat first, one was being petted first or even when one got let out of his crate first. It's almost like they are jealous. I'm hoping we can try to help the issue with positive reinforcement but as of now, I have yet to find a solution.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I would recommend returning one puppy to the breeder. Two puppies from a litter just plain not good idea. After you've raised and trained one puppy you can get a second dog in a couple of years. And I speak from experience because I kept two pups from a litter many years ago and would never do that again.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Doing a really good job raising a Golden Retriever puppy is a major project, doing it right means it takes up most of your free time for a good year or two. Doing it right with two puppies and working separately would be an overwhelming task in my book. Is there a reason you won't discuss this with your breeder? He or she would have been the logical first point of contact for advice with any concerns if you have your puppies from a reputable person. 

You really don't have a moment to lose on getting these puppies out and about as advised above and if you all are feeling overwhelmed now when they are a manageable size, I can't imagine how you will feel when they are 50 and 60 pounds. It is ok to admit you didn't realize what you were getting into and ask for help. 

Please contact your breeder right away to discuss returning one of the puppies or suck it up, spend the money (look at it as an investment) and have a private trainer come to your home immediately to help you start working on what is going on. There is no substitute for help in person from an experienced trainer. I hope you will find one who has considerable experience working with large breed sporting dogs. A referral from your local obedience club or vet may be a good start. Please do not let another day go by without taking action. They are really in such an important phase of growth and development.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

rosie29 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently brought home two 10 week old golden retrievers. We've only had them for a week and we have found that they fight constantly and are developing aggressive behavior. At first we thought they were play fighting but quickly realized that the "play fighting" would turn in to intense growling and barking. We fear that they will eventually hurt one another if myself or my boyfriend happen to look away for a second. One moment they're napping together and then the next moment they are going at it. It's gotten to the point where we don't trust them to be together unsupervised. When we leave the house for work, we leave each dog inside its own playpen to prevent any fights while we are gone. Although I've never owned a golden retriever, I do not see this as normal behavior for a dog of this breed. We decided on getting two puppies to keep each other company if we were out of the house but it's almost as if they are alone since we keep them separated anyway. They also fight over the same toys even if they both have identical ones. Its a constant battle between the two and it is starting to become more stressful than enjoyable. I am wondering if anyone else has had this issue or if anyone has any advice on what I can do. I love both puppies dearly and when they are not with each other, they are very sweet. However, I don't know if in the long run this will turn both dogs aggressive. Training has been difficult as well. They must be separated in order to concentrate but their urge to be with one another is overpowering their desire to learn. Upon researching the problem, I came across numerous articles that advise against getting two puppies from the same litter for countless reasons. I don't know what to do or what is recommended. I want what is best for both dogs and would really appreciate any advice I can get.
> 
> P.S. they are both signed up for puppy training classes but have not started since they have not yet gotten all the shots the class requires. It might still be a few weeks before they are fully vaccinated and don't know if waiting until then is a good idea. I've been trying to find different methods to do at home but nothing is working.


Everything you have issues with is EXACTLY why you should not have littermate puppies raised together. Littermate syndrom is common, and usually will result in one puppy being dominant or aggressive over the other one. As you said training must be done separately or you will not be able to train them to listen to you at all. 

Your two puppies should not be raised together since they are already showing aggression towards each other. I really encourage you to consider returning one or finding another home for one. It's my personal opinion, but I really believe you will continue to have problems and they will get worse.

You can do an internet search on why getting two puppies from the same litter is not the best idea. Here is one.

https://thebark.com/content/dont-take-two-littermates

You can also find lots of good advice for training and raising littermates, and I do encourage you get plugged in with a very good behavior trainer now if you do keep both of them. It will take a lot of work, because you have to raise them as if you only have one puppy and give each of them the time and attention you would give to a single puppy.


----------

